# Goats that eat brush as big part of their diet.



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 20, 2012)

So I'm wondering who has goats as brushers. I've browsed all the goat feeding section and some of the your feeding practices thread.

 I've been thinking about getting some goats for a few years. Christmas eve I got my first! A wethered Nubian/Boer bottle baby. He's 6 weeks old now.  Sunday I got 2 approximate one year old nigerian dwarfs. A doe and a wether. The doe went into heat end of December and was pen bred to a mini mancha. 

We live in a very overgrown forest. Some of the properties around ours are cleared but the 3.25 acres we live on sat for 5 years before we moved in. 

We have many tall pines- Ponderosa pine and Sugar pine, Live Oak, Tan Oak and Black Oak(black oak doesn't have leaves right now), a few kinds of Fir, Madrone, and way way too much Manzanita. DBF cuts a lot of firewood and thins a lot so we always have branches with lots of leaves or needles. He usually piles it up, let's it all dry out, covers it and waits til a heavy rain to burn it. We figured I'd love goats as pets and brush eaters would be cool.

The 2 ND's were getting goat chow and alfalfa pellets at their previous home. Here I have baled alfalfa and give them goat chow mixed with a horse feed I'm switching to. I give them the goat chow mix in the morning and also mix in some alfalfa pellets that they hate and pick out. They have loose minerals and access to brush that I'm introducing them to. They love the brush.

Jackson also likes eating the brush as well as alfalfa. He's on 2 feedings a day still with goat milk replacer and gets alfalfa and water free choice. He also gets a tiny bit of grain but seems to prefer the brush and alfalfa to it lately.


So I guess I'm wondering if people who's goats eat a lot of brush and leaves need as much grain or any at all. I would like to keep the doe on grain because she's pretty shy and I'd maybe like to slowly work on getting her used to milking, if she IS preggo. 

Eventually we'll buy some property and the goats will help with the clearing. Anyone have any thoughts on the subject? Or suggestions are welcome too. I've been reading a ton. I know I also need to pick up some baking soda and ammonuim chloride. Jackson has been dewormed and I plan on doing the new ones soon.


----------



## elevan (Jan 21, 2012)

You're (theoretically) going to have healthier goats (less worms) if you've got them eating primarily brush.  It keeps them out of the "worm zone" of eating.  Not to mention a more diverse nutrient source.  Brush also contains higher tannin levels which is being linked to a reduction in worm loads.  They need access to live stuff as well as the cut stuff.

So...if you have the resources (brush and lots of it) then I say go for it.  Not everyone lives in an area that can self sustain a goat without supplementation of some sort.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 21, 2012)

I've heard Ponderosa Pine is poisonous for goats. You might want to do a bit of research into that though, I could be totally wrong!

I wish I had so much 'free' food for my goat(s)!


----------



## elevan (Jan 21, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> I've heard Ponderosa Pine is poisonous for goats. You might want to do a bit of research into that though, I could be totally wrong!
> 
> I wish I had so much 'free' food for my goat(s)!


It's not poisonous.  But it can cause abortions in pregnant does.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jan 21, 2012)

I have 3 goats and 2 sheep on several acres of olive orchard.  They do quite well (meaning they are fat and happy) with browse as the primary diet.  I only use grain as a treat to interact with them and to supplement when the weather is really bad.  They also get loose minerals.  What you need to know is that they will climb into the trees!  Make sure if you have collars on them that they are the "break-away" kind so they won't get trapped.  It may take them a little while to become adventurous foragers, so watch to see if they're eating, tasting, and chewing cud regularly.  As for the preg doe she should do fine on browse, but there are some plants that you need to be cautious with.  If there's a good variety then any one plant is less likely to much of an issue.  Your local ag extension agent can help you with that.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't think I've put the ponderosa pine in there yet but thanks for the tip. We have to keep them in a big fenced area because of the many preditors the woods bring. I've been throwing what I can in the run for them. We'll probably just put it in there as he cuts it so I think it will still be 'alive' when they eat it.


----------

